# Help with Portable Corrals.



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, we're going to need a bit more information. Are you talking actual metal fence panels that you can attach to the side of your trailer or are you thinking more along the lines of a couple strips of electric tape and some t-posts?

What kind of fence are your horses kept in at home? Do they respect electric fencing? Do either of them "test" the fencing? How much room do you have to haul the fencing?


----------



## CittyCat (Apr 3, 2012)

The horses are kept with electric wire although I would like metal fencing because I know it's sturdier and also I'm planning to get another horse soon so I won't know until I get the horse if it respects electric wire. I do have a lot of room to haul the fencing.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

First, welcome to the forum! There are 2 things I can think of - I have T-Post/non-horse climb fencing for my mare's main pasture, and it works great! Fencing comes by the roll, and had to get some lumber for the 4 corners as well. Tractor Supply has a lay-away plan that was very helpful during the planning stage in bringing my horse home. The 2nd option would be to purchase the metal tubed corral sections at Tractor Supply (or wherever) - they come in 10 or 12 ft, and interlock to create a portable pasture. I currently have 8 10ft ones and the gate on layaway so this summer I can have another small pasture for my horse to graze for a few hrs each day. Hope this helps!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Another question, will this fence be left put up at the cabin or will you be taking it back down and storing it when you leave?

If you are looking for a sure enough sturdy fence that can withstand pretty much anything a horse can throw at it, you will probably be better off just buying some panels from TSC or your local Co-Op. I got mine from a company in Abilene, but they don't mass market their panels to stores nationwide. They are both cheaper and much tougher than those orange or green tubing panels you can get.

If you are going to be putting it up while you're there and then taking it down when you leave, I suggest some of those step-in t-posts with at least 3 strands of wide electric tape hooked up to a charger (either solar or plug in).


----------



## CittyCat (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I would like it to be portable to take to other places as well as trail rides and shows. All of your input is very helpful. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

get some step in posts, a roll of electric ribbon and a solar or D battery fence charger. either that or teach your horses to stand on a picket line.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

One thing to consider, if you go to the expense of something that you will leave at cabin, is that it may well disappear when you aren't there.

I'd do the solar thing, but also remember that the more horses in there, the more jostling for position you will have.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

on the solar corral, each horse gets its own paddock, where is the cabin ? how much wood and saplings are around, could really go old school and take an ax and build a corral out local cut small trees.


----------



## CittyCat (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks again everyone. My cabin doesn't have many trees around but thank you. I will probably go with the electric fence for the time maybe getting metal panels later. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## NotMuch (Aug 17, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Another question, will this fence be left put up at the cabin or will you be taking it back down and storing it when you leave?
> 
> If you are looking for a sure enough sturdy fence that can withstand pretty much anything a horse can throw at it, you will probably be better off just buying some panels from TSC or your local Co-Op. I got mine from a company in Abilene, but they don't mass market their panels to stores nationwide. They are both cheaper and much tougher than those orange or green tubing panels you can get.
> 
> If you are going to be putting it up while you're there and then taking it down when you leave, I suggest some of those step-in t-posts with at least 3 strands of wide electric tape hooked up to a charger (either solar or plug in).


Would you mind telling me the name of that store? I'm needing a good place to buy panels in Abilene that won't cost an arm and a leg. Thanks.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sure thing .

The company is D and D Gates and Panels. It's actually located just outside Merkel, but still relatively close to Abilene, about 20 minutes or so.

D D Gates Panels - Merkel, TX, 79536 - Citysearch

I have their lightweight panels that are 10' long and 6' tall and I have difficulty moving them by myself. I'd guess they weigh about 75 lbs each. Forgive the bad pictures as I was usually taking pictures of other stuff, but this is what they look like. They do have heavier ones but you'd need some sort of tractor (or just a lot of strong people :lol to move those and put them together.


----------



## NotMuch (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You're more than welcome .


----------

